
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid’s Last Tango - dangerman
https://www.thedailybeast.com/butch-cassidy-and-the-sundance-kids-last-tango
======
clamprecht
You can still visit Butch Cassidy & the Sundance Kid's ranch cabin today just
off Ruta Provincial 71 in Cholila, Argentina. Here's the location on Google
Maps:
[https://goo.gl/maps/pJuzdodbpJeejLEu7](https://goo.gl/maps/pJuzdodbpJeejLEu7)

------
onychomys
It's totally bonkers that they met Hiram Bingham while he was on his way to go
discover Machu Pichu. South America is apparently a much smaller place than it
would seem!

~~~
mc32
I think it’s more to do with there being established routes and nexuses, much
fewer people than today and they probably didn’t feel the need to go off-
piste.

